# Guess what breed of dog I met?!!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Looked up pictures and can't say I like the way their 'flocking' (they call it that) is! Just makes me itch to do a shave down!!!! I like cords when they are perfectly manicured but not that 'matted' look...........otherwise they sure are cute as pups and before the serious 'flocking'!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Indeed they are crazy looking dogs! The one I met had such a sweet face. I was just so surprised how soft those flocking pieces were.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow all those cords, very interesting!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool looking dog. I'd never heard of them. Kinda like a big puli.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is pretty wild looking. I'm with you Molly I would have an itchy trigger finger on the clippers. It is really cool though to meet a rare breed. Your neighborhood is just full of canine delights these days RunChanter.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A breed I had never heard of before, so I had to look it up. Really an interesting dog, with a fascinating history! Here's a page with info about the coat -- care is about the exact opposite of a poodle.

Bergamasco Sheepdog Coat Information - The Official Site of the BSCA


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> A breed I had never heard of before, so I had to look it up. Really an interesting dog, with a fascinating history! Here's a page with info about the coat -- care is about the exact opposite of a poodle.
> 
> Bergamasco Sheepdog Coat Information - The Official Site of the BSCA


Thanks for that link. It is an interesting breed and I had never heard of it either. Everybody should look at the page the link takes you too. There is a very funny picture there of polar opposites in the world of dog hair.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd be almost afraid to walk one out in public .....someone would call the SPCA and report me for animal neglect! Hahaha!!!! You know, like those awful pictures they publish!!!!!!!!!
"But Officer, he's supposed to look like that!" LOL!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'd be almost afraid to walk one out in public .....someone would call the SPCA and report me for animal neglect! Hahaha!!!! You know, like those awful pictures they publish!!!!!!!!!
> "But Officer, he's supposed to look like that!" LOL!!!



Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!

I was thinking the same thing!!!!!

It's "matted look" made my skin crawl.... Yikes!!!!!! Me no likey LOL






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

would you let a dog that gets bathed only 3 times a year in bed with you? okay, asking about more than i want to know.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm with you all, that matted look gives me the shivers! I think I'll stick to my soft fluffy curls  

I guess it's just that having a poodle has trained me to constantly be on a "search and destroy" status pertaining to matts in fur!! 

I would love to see one of these guys in real life though, they are so unique. The most unique I've seen around here in my town was a pair of cow speckled Great Danes!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> I'm with you all, that matted look gives me the shivers! I think I'll stick to my soft fluffy curls
> 
> I guess it's just that having a poodle has trained me to constantly be on a "search and destroy" status pertaining to matts in fur!!
> 
> I would love to see one of these guys in real life though, they are so unique. The most unique I've seen around here in my town was a pair of cow speckled Great Danes!


i agree i would love to meet one. but the way most poodle owners here at pf live with their dogs does not seem to me to be compatible with the way bergamasco coats are treated. doesn't mean they can't be wonderful dogs - just like any other dog, mutt or purebred. just not for me!:bath:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, this might be a bit gross but after awhile, my boy Chanter, has a bit of a pee-smell and he needs a bath, mostly b/c of his inner thighs...I dunno...pee-yew!


----------

